# Ivf Scotland



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Just seen it on the news that the qualifying criteria is changing and there looking to increase them to 3 rounds by April 17 and also if your partner has children in the home.
Great news, hope the changes take effect soon


----------

